# USB Dongle and Wimax (GCT Semiconductor driver)

## monkeygirl

Hello, I recently bought wimax service and the USB dongle I received doesn't seem to have a driver. I haven't found any topics online relating to a successful wimax connection in Linux. Before using usb_modeswitch only the 'cdrom' was recognized, but lsusb displayed that the hardware was connected. After usb_modeswitch the following message is displayed per dmesg:

[375377.670591] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1076, idProduct=7f40

[375377.670602] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[375377.670613] usb 1-2: Product: M-WiMAX Network Adaptor

[375377.670622] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: GCT Semiconductor, Inc.

[375377.670630] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 000001d930db128

[375377.670942] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

[375377.670960] usb 1-2: configuration #34 chosen from 1 choice

[375377.671872] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:34.0 (config #34, interface 0)

[375377.672519] usb-storage 1-2:34.0: usb_probe_interface

[375377.672552] usb-storage 1-2:34.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[375377.672787] scsi25 : usb-storage 1-2:34.0

[375377.673689] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '045'

[375378.510925] usb-storage 1-2:34.0: disconnect by usbfs

[375378.529498] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[375378.529537] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[375378.529569] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[375378.529585] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 45

[375378.529596] usb 1-2: unregistering device

[375378.529608] usb 1-2: unregistering interface 1-2:34.0

[375378.529860] usb 1-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[375378.634163] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[375379.046431] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[375379.046474] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[375379.046492] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[375379.150112] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[375379.201288] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[375379.201316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[375379.252387] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 46

[375379.303406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[375379.303419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[375379.367102] usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

[375379.367579] usb 1-2: udev 46, busnum 1, minor = 45

[375379.367587] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1eb8, idProduct=1140

[375379.367593] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[375379.367600] usb 1-2: Product: M-WiMAX Network Adaptor

[375379.367605] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: GCT Semiconductor, Inc.

[375379.367610] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 000001d930db128

[375379.367829] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

[375379.367842] usb 1-2: configuration #17 chosen from 1 choice

[375379.368458] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:17.0 (config #17, interface 0)

[375379.368791] usbserial_generic 1-2:17.0: usb_probe_interface

[375379.368801] usbserial_generic 1-2:17.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[375379.368941] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '046'

and the lsusb no longer shows a connection:

Bus 001 Device 046: ID 1eb8:1140  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:110b Syntek 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:2a1d Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

I have never used wireless with linux, but I used a Huawei/Emobile dongle for a year with no problem. That said, I'm not sure where else to look for answers and having no knowledge of wireless or wimax, I'd really any advice on how to set up my service. Is there a specific driver for the GCT Semiconductor/Wimax Network Adapter? One that madwimax will recognize?

I like the wimax service (it works well on both my mac and winxp laptops), but I primarily use linux and would like my HP-Mini netbook as my main travel laptop.

----------

## gerdesj

From what I read after a quick Google, you want to talk to this lot:

http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/

Cheers

Jon

----------

## monkeygirl

Thanks. That was one of the first forums I visited when I queried for help on Scroogle. However, I've browsed that forum extensively and there is no answer. Also the dates from the past threads are 2010 latest. Again, thanks anyway for offering the link.

Update: I unmerged usb_modeswitch and plugged in the dongle again. I got the following error trying to read the device descriptors with lsusb -v -d 1076:7f40

 [cut]

    Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass           10 CDC Data

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

cannot read device status, Broken pipe (32)

After typing the command again, I got the following error:

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

cannot read device status, Broken pipe (32)

Wherein the device qualifier is no longer read. I can repeat this error reading, but it is Greek to me. Any wimax know-how feedback would be greatly appreciated.

----------

